# Best (and worst) DIY Recipes of 2018 so far



## Rude Rudi (5/6/18)

And poof , just like that, it's the middle of the year already!!!
I did a quick check and I have mixed 238 recipes this year so far...

With that, here is my list of the best and worst recipes which I have mixed - all *released this year. *In no particular order:

*Best (so far)*
Buttermilk Pie - simple, yum as the name says - this just works...
Kawayan - 3 simple flavors play beautifully together to create a delicately complex, incredibly refreshing shake & vape.
Yellow Snow - refreshing, fruity yellow fruit combo
3-2-1- Creme brulee - just because he stole my base!
Maple Art - delicious bacco by the master...
Cool Men`s Custard - A surprisingly good custard, although complex. 3 month steep & magic!
ExclusiveGirl's Pear Jelly Bean - nice use of my favourite pear combo!
Looped (Looper Clone/Remix) THE cereal of 2018...A Folkart classic with 4.35% total flavouring.
A Better World - just because @method1 knocked this one out the park, and then some!!
Strawberry Crunch Custard - this one is probably my favourite SB recipe to date...
LUSH - a strawberry tart with a pistachio, graham crust - what's not to like!!
Quik - Wayne finally cracked Nesquik (or as close as dammit) with this one


*Worst *
Milk tart #mixin vixens - this is just shit, period.
French Dude ish - The maple and pancake combo here is just rank...
Sweet B Jesus  - As many has said, FLV Cookie dough only works in Obsidian.
Carolina Jewel - looks OK on paper but tastes like ass
Fried Butterscotch Ice Cream - nice concept, poor execution

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> And poof , just like that, it's the middle of the year already!!!
> I did a quick check and I have mixed 238 recipes this year so far...
> 
> With that, here is my list of the best and worst recipes which I have mixed - all *released this year. *In no particular order:
> ...


Just wow @Rude Rudi ,for starters on the amount of recipies, and thanks for adding a couple of new mixes that I now need to try! It’s going to be a long week, and a very short weekend!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> And poof , just like that, it's the middle of the year already!!!
> I did a quick check and I have mixed 238 recipes this year so far...
> 
> With that, here is my list of the best and worst recipes which I have mixed - all *released this year. *In no particular order:



Wow @Rude Rudi - that I'd impressive 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (6/6/18)

It is amazing how time has flown this year so far. Great post @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Gorvian (6/6/18)

@Rude Rudi 
Thank you so much for this, as a beginner mixer you are always looking for recipes that are good, and you saved me so much hassles here not to mention effort and money.

Much appreciated good Sir

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (16/7/18)

Bump. Need some inspirations guys. 
So far Morning Glory takes my 2018 vote.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/7/18)

@Andre Ice Coffee is probably my leader of the pack




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (16/7/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Andre Ice Coffee is probably my leader of the pack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've made the coconut milk without the ws23 and coffee and the recipe as a base also gets my vote.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (16/7/18)

Silky's Buttermilk Pie is a winner, probably the best recipe of 2018 for me seeing as St Louie Butter Cake was last year. Quite common ingredients too, and low percentages so it's an economical recipe to make. Full review of it coming up on our podcast for this week. If you like sweet, rich, velvety bakeries, give this one a go.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (16/7/18)

I'm still relatively new with the DIY thing. So all recipes I try for me is like they are released this year.

But I will have to say @Rude Rudi 's Icee range is right on top. Easy ingredients, quick mixing and very little steeping. And they can be used as bases for other recipes. 

Bottom of the list will have to be Wayne's Strawberry Jam Monster clone. Still cannot believe I fell for that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/7/18)

Christos said:


> I've made the coconut milk without the ws23 and coffee and the recipe as a base also gets my vote.



Interesting @Christos. Want to share what you have created from the base?


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/7/18)

RichJB said:


> Silky's Buttermilk Pie is a winner, probably the best recipe of 2018 for me seeing as St Louie Butter Cake was last year. Quite common ingredients too, and low percentages so it's an economical recipe to make. Full review of it coming up on our podcast for this week. If you like sweet, rich, velvety bakeries, give this one a go.



All the rule 1's are on my list for the next order. This sounds like something that I might enjoy 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (17/7/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Interesting @Christos. Want to share what you have created from the base?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Nothing new yet. Just added sweetner and marshmallow to make it sweeter!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (17/7/18)

Okay....seems like ill be visiting blckvapour.co.za alot sooner that i expected! 

Keen to try Looped seeing that i LOVE zoob which also has that lemony cereal taste. 

Kawayan seems interesting and good, will give this a go as well as Yellow Snow!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (17/7/18)

Kindly move all recipes that include strawberry to the lower table, Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (17/7/18)

StompieZA said:


> Kawayan seems interesting and good, will give this a go as well as Yellow Snow!


Both great juices. For Kawayan I have noted to decrease both the Pink Guava and the Cactus by 0.25 % each - i.e. add them at 0.75% and not 1.0%.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (23/7/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Kindly move all recipes that include strawberry to the lower table, Thanks.


I used to share this feeling until I was introduced to Strawberry Shortcake Bar by @RenaldoRheeder 
1 of the only 4 recipies I actually keep on stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (23/7/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> And poof , just like that, it's the middle of the year already!!!
> I did a quick check and I have mixed 238 recipes this year so far...
> 
> With that, here is my list of the best and worst recipes which I have mixed - all *released this year. *In no particular order:
> ...




Impossible to scroll past a Custard recipe...not sure why as the 1 I found 1st is still the 1 I prefer, but that 3 month steep intrigues me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (23/7/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> And poof , just like that, it's the middle of the year already!!!
> I did a quick check and I have mixed 238 recipes this year so far...
> 
> With that, here is my list of the best and worst recipes which I have mixed - all *released this year. *In no particular order:
> ...



Also enjoyed Folkart's looped - he actually went to go check out our show, and thanked us for mixing him up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

